# Eggs



## j9n (Sep 13, 2003)

Well I believe enough damage to my insides has been done I need to really focus on healing. (Drs still haven't come to a definite conclusion, right now fibroids and bacteria are leading suspects). Anyway I need to go back to a very basic diet. Last time I did this I lost 15 pounds so I need to be very careful. My question is Should I eat imitation eggs for breakfast or stick to regular eggs. Imitation don't seem to have much nutritional value but are real eggs to harsh? And can I eat them most mornings? I am sugar sensitive so oatmeal and cereals are too high in carbs and make me woozy after awhile so I need a good protein source in the morning.Any suggestions?


----------



## calid (Aug 4, 2003)

The only way you can be sure is to try them. I used only whites, then tried using whole eggs and there didn't seem to be a difference. I can eat a whole cooked egg w/o any problems. We are all so different though, what works for one may not work for ten others. To be safe, you could use two whites and one whole to make an omelet (maybe for 2 people). I can't use the Egg Beaters as they have guar gum in them (known laxative). I use Just Whites or my own whole egg whites.


----------



## j9n (Sep 13, 2003)

Oh Geez, I had no clue guar gum was a laxative! Everytime I think I am doing something good it ends up harming me! Thanks for the tip


----------



## calid (Aug 4, 2003)

I found that out by using Benefiber. It's 100% guar gum and it really tore me up. It's also hidden in things like soy ice cream, sorbet, and other good things to eat!


----------

